# نطيطة عليك ونطيطة علينا .. بالونات وحفلات الاطفال والمهرجين بخصومات عالية . .



## وادي المرح (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا بكم .. تحية طيبة للجميع ..,, 




يسر وادي المرح لتأجير وبيع النطيطات والملاعب الصابونية والكور المائية ومكائن التسالي ان يقدم لكم عروضه الخاصة لهذا الشهر وهي .. : 


بـ حجزك لأي منتج لدينا أسال عن المنتج المجاني الذي يأتي معه وهناك بعض المنتجات التي يأتي معاها هدايا مختلفة ومنوعة وقيمة .. ,, 


وهنا بعض العروض الخاصة لهذا الشهر مع الصور وحتى 20 ربيع الأول .. 









+









بإيجارك لـ نطيطة 4 × 4 تحصل على خصم 50 % لماكينة الفشار أو غزل البنات مع إيجار نطيطة مع زحليقة 4 × 3 مجاناً .. 









+









بإيجارك لـ الملعب الصابوني تحصل على إيجار فريرة مجاني وخصم 30 % لأي منتج آخر لدينا ..









+






بإيجارك لـ زحليقه كارز العملاقه تحصل على إيجار ماكينة الفشار مجاناً وخصم 50 % لماكينة غزل البنات مع إيجار نطيطة 4 × 3 مجاناً ..









بإيجارك لـ نطيطة ديزني لاند تحصل على إيجار فريرة او هوكي مجاناً مع خصم 50 % لأي منتج أخر .. 









+









بإيجارك لـ لأي زحليقة مائية نوفرها تحصل على خصم 50 % للكورة المائية وتحصل على الثانية مجاناً .. 






بإيجارك لـ فريرة تحصل على خصم 50 % لـ إيجار الهوكي .. 








بإيجارك لأي نطيطة 5 × 6 تحصل على خصم 50 % لأي نطيطة 4 × 4 مع إيجار نطيطة 4 × 3 مجاناً .. 









بإيجارك لـ نطيطة 4 × 4 تحصل على خصم 50 % لأي نطيطة 3 × 4 مع الكور الخاصه بها مع إيجار أي ماكينة تسالي مجاناً وكمية تكفي 100 شخص .. 









بإيجارك لماكينة الفشار تحصل على ماكينة غزل البنات بنصف السعر مع كمية تكفي 100 شخص ..








للنطيطات والمتاهات والزحاليق الأخرى في الموقع عروض مختلفة يمكنك السؤال عنها في موقعنا او صفحة التويتر او عبر الاتصال بنا ..



​وهنا صور للمنتجات المذكورة .. : â€«Fun Valley - ظˆط§ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط* | Facebookâ€¬




للحجز نستقبل إتصالاتكم على الأرقام التالية .. : ​

 0558552755 أو 0562896998 .




أو المراسلة عن طريق الايميل .. : [email protected] ..




ايضاً بادر بالإستفسار عن اي عروض آخرى نوفرها مع منتجاتنا التي تظهر لكم من خلال صفحاتنا على الأنترنت .. 




وكل يوم وافراحكم تزيد ان شاء الله .​


----------



## وادي المرح (5 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطة عليك ونطيطة علينا .. بالونات وحفلات الاطفال والمهرجين بخصومات عالية . .*

جميع العروض مستمرة .. ونسعى لخدمتكم وتلبية جميع طلباتكم ..


----------



## وادي المرح (6 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطة عليك ونطيطة علينا .. بالونات وحفلات الاطفال والمهرجين بخصومات عالية . .*

وادي المرح يتمنى لكم يوماً سعيداً،،


----------



## وادي المرح (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطة عليك ونطيطة علينا .. بالونات وحفلات الاطفال والمهرجين بخصومات عالية . .*

سعدنا خدمتكم واستقبال جميع استفساراتكم وحجوزاتكم لـ قسمي التأجير والبيع .. ,, 

على الأرقام التالية .. : 


0558552755

أو

0562896998

.* > أو من خلال المراسلة عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا .. : [email protected] .


----------



## وادي المرح (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطة عليك ونطيطة علينا .. بالونات وحفلات الاطفال والمهرجين بخصومات عالية . .*

نستقبل جميع طلباتكم ليوم الغد الجمعة على الرقم التالي .. : 0558552755

من الساعه 7 مساءاً وحتى 12 مساءاً .. وغداً من الصباح وحتى عصر الجمعة ..


----------

